# Bodyshop or smart repair (Essex) - Clear coat damage



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have just bought a new (to me) car, it has a small scratch on the rear quarter panel and what i think may be strikethrough on the clear coat? (Could any confirm if this is what has happened?

Do you think this could be Smart repaired or would i need to have the whole panel re sprayed?

Can anyone recommend a bodyshop/smart repair in the Essex area, i'm based in Romford?

Thanks


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, looks like someones tried to sand that scratch out and broke through the clear

a smart repairer or a bodyshop can tackle that fine, there's a nice body line in the middle of that quarter so it's a case of repairing that scratch, little bit of colour in that area and clear coat the quarter halfway, that's how I would do it,


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Have a look online including facebook for smart repairers I think I follow a few from the Essex area, that's a job right up their street to do


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Essex smart repair on Insta. Their work is outstanding.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Bust the basecoat too 
Good rub through that! 

Shop around, you want it doing right first time round... :thumb:


----------

